# A "real" 3D pantagraph



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some time ago I posted a web site showing a simple 3D router copier. As I recall, Bj, who was deeply immersed in his newly acquired Compucarve machine, made fun of it. Well, not everyone did, a young lab. technician at the University of Western Australia realised that such a device could be rather useful in his Dept. so he drew up a more professional version in SketchUp7 then proceeded to build one, making changes as he proceeded. Here are some shots taken by my friend Trevor, an electronics tech. in the adjacent workshop. There are several mods. yet to be incorporated such as more sophisticated dust collection and a method to rotate the work piece and so be able to copy the rear of an item. The cost of parts was somewhere between $A80.00 and $A100.00 which included the stainless steel rods and high quality linear bearings which incorporate mounting blocks, which would I think have simplified and assured great accuracy on the CNC machine which John (Check Twice) and his son Scott built.
I suppose an accurate description of this machine would be "3D Pantograph"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Looks good BUT " $A100.00 " that's a joke I'm sure more like 1000.oo + dollars...that's if you had the mill in your shop,the stainless steel bars and the Alum and bearings ,one would need to take out a 2nd.on the house...plus many,many weekends at the scrap/junk yards finding the stock that could be rework into what's needed to make it..

But he did a nice job but I would say he needs a new pencil and a scratch pad to keep track of what it cost to build it. .. 

The real draw back with a pantagraph way ,you need one b/4 you can make one just like it..and if you have one why would you want one more just like it..


I know I should not say this but the ski jig can be a pantagraph with a easy to make attachment ,a rod that is fixed to the support rods, so the router can copy what's under the attach rod..
I was going to buy a pantagraph from Milescraft and I said why I have one, I just need to add a rod to the sji jig to do the same thing.. it's free hand but so is the Milescraft jig..


http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1233510080&sr=1-10

===



harrysin said:


> Some time ago I posted a web site showing a simple 3D router copier. As I recall, Bj, who was deeply immersed in his newly acquired Compucarve machine, made fun of it. Well, not everyone did, a young lab. technician at the University of Western Australia realised that such a device could be rather useful in his Dept. so he drew up a more professional version in SketchUp7 then proceeded to build one, making changes as he proceeded. Here are some shots taken by my friend Trevor, an electronics tech. in the adjacent workshop. There are several mods. yet to be incorporated such as more sophisticated dust collection and a method to rotate the work piece and so be able to copy the rear of an item. The cost of parts was somewhere between $A80.00 and $A100.00 which included the stainless steel rods and high quality linear bearings which incorporate mounting blocks, which would I think have simplified and assured great accuracy on the CNC machine which John (Check Twice) and his son Scott built.
> I suppose an accurate description of this machine would be "3D Pantograph"


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A nice job, indeed, Harry. The lad deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> Looks good BUT " $A100.00 " that's a joke I'm sure more like 1000.oo + dollars...that's if you had the mill in your shop,the stainless steel bars and the Alum and bearings ,one would need to take out a 2nd.on the house...plus many,many weekends at the scrap/junk yards finding the stock that could be rework into what's needed to make it..
> 
> ...


Regarding the cost of the project, I have to agree with you Bj, I have just sent an email asking for confirmation and will advise you of the answer. Don't forget that this is a THREE dimensional copying machine, modifying the skis is a great idea for a TWO dimensional FREEHAND copier, in other words it would only be as accurate as the operator has skill.
Do remember that we get quite a lot of inquiries on the forum for pantographs, also members who want to make multiple copies of small items by way of a business venture.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just received the following answer: "Try $800 to $1000"

What would we do without you and your powers of observation Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

You know me, a cheap SOB 

Anyone can pickup a tool like below off ebay that will do the same thing for 5o.oo to 80.oo dollars that can do the same thing, plus it's true a XYZ tool.. 

=======



harrysin said:


> Regarding the cost of the project, I have to agree with you Bj, I have just sent an email asking for confirmation and will advise you of the answer. Don't forget that this is a THREE dimensional copying machine, modifying the skis is a great idea for a TWO dimensional FREEHAND copier, in other words it would only be as accurate as the operator has skill.
> Do remember that we get quite a lot of inquiries on the forum for pantographs, also members who want to make multiple copies of small items by way of a business venture.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At $50.00 to $80.00 that would be a bargain even though it doesn't look super precision. Has any member got personal experience with this device?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I still want to build one like this.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1232063459-router-duplicator-duplicator1s.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1232063786-router-duplicator-duplicator2s.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Here's a snapshot,just for kicks, it's made it out of 1/2" MDF , I did blow out the side, but it's not big deal because it just a test piece (show and tell thing ) you know mdf stuff it likes to blow out easy and it's hard to copy sponge rubber stuff  it likes to move very easy.. LOL LOL 


But it took about 5 mins.or less to make the one below..
I just slap it down with some tape and fired up the router..

=====





harrysin said:


> At $50.00 to $80.00 that would be a bargain even though it doesn't look super precision. Has any member got personal experience with this device?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that's a good job Bj, what is the maximum size that can be accommodated and now that your memory on how to use it has been refreshed, let's have a photo shoot of you making something a little more complex. I'm not being a smart a**e, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, as a retired engineer, I hope when the time comes it will be a metal construction.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I still want to build one like this.


I would definitely like to know more about the one in the first link. Like where does the air come from that it's floating on? Is there compressed air hooked to it? That one is intriguing me. The second link looks more like it would work vs. the first link. Are they the same? Makes one scratch his head and say "Hmmmm".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

The next time I need to copy of a item I will do that,,,it can copy just about anything that you can put under the guide  it can make it smaller or bigger by just changing the guide or the router bit..

The motor is a Roto-Zip motor, it came with a junk craftsman router,,the Roto-Zip can take on the 1/8" /1/4" bits to do fine work,,I have some router bits that are .010 diam..it will also spin 3/4" ones also with the VS control box in play,,

Size,,, it can do 8" wide by 16" long the way I have it setup now, so you can see it's for small jobs,,,like making a boxes, like you make with the plunge router and the ski jig.. you could call it a ski jig setup but it's free floating so to speak...in the XYZ  but it can also be locked to run one way...to get a true square clean cut.. 

I don't recall who wanted to make and cut plastic for a new clock face for his Mustang but this tool can do that type of job easy..once you have a template to copy..I have made many face plates for radios for my son with it..I have about 4 bits made just for plastic...that work great for that type of job..


=============


harrysin said:


> I reckon that's a good job Bj, what is the maximum size that can be accommodated and now that your memory on how to use it has been refreshed, let's have a photo shoot of you making something a little more complex. I'm not being a smart a**e, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to you finding something to make with it Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

How about a backup set of your choppers ( wooden ones ) like George Washington's set,,,, LOL LOL 


======



harrysin said:


> I'm looking forward to you finding something to make with it Bj.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alas Bj, mine (the ones left) are all my own. Think of something else to keep the forum interesting.


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob,

plans for that bad boy laying around some where? I have use for just such a beast...

dan


----------



## distefanom (May 29, 2009)

:help::help::help:
Ciao AxlMyk!
where did you scanned the two images? I cannot get any detail on what's under the joints....
I mean the pivots, the slide guides (if any)...
I think we need some more scanned pages of the original magazine...
could you do it?
many thanks in advance!

ciao
Mario


----------



## byacey (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's a link to some pictures of a copying router setup I was given. This was built specific for roughing out violin plates:Copying Router - Maestronet Forums
Of course this isn't in the class of machine as what Harrysin was showing us, but it does a respectable job. I thought some may find it interesting that the actual work and template move along one axis, while the router moves along the other two.


----------



## minhtung12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dear *harrysin* and *bobj3*!!!!

I really needs yours machine but my major is IT so I dont have any experiences about wood working so i dont know how to begin to do that machines can you help me???
Because this is my family company so i have to run it for my sickness father please help me!!!!!Sent the detail document for me please and how to caculate the stylus and the machine with the rate is 1:1
This is my email [email protected]


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tung, the machine that I showed in this thread isn't mine, it was made by a technician in the university of Western Australia.


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

where can i get more info on this please?


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Some time ago I posted a web site showing a simple 3D router copier. As I recall, Bj, who was deeply immersed in his newly acquired Compucarve machine, made fun of it. Well, not everyone did, a young lab. technician at the University of Western Australia realised that such a device could be rather useful in his Dept. so he drew up a more professional version in SketchUp7 then proceeded to build one, making changes as he proceeded. Here are some shots taken by my friend Trevor, an electronics tech. in the adjacent workshop. There are several mods. yet to be incorporated such as more sophisticated dust collection and a method to rotate the work piece and so be able to copy the rear of an item. The cost of parts was somewhere between $A80.00 and $A100.00 which included the stainless steel rods and high quality linear bearings which incorporate mounting blocks, which would I think have simplified and assured great accuracy on the CNC machine which John (Check Twice) and his son Scott built.
> I suppose an accurate description of this machine would be "3D Pantograph"


this is so tempting to copy:sold:.do you mind if i do :'(


----------

